# Huns huns everywhere! UPDATE!



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Well Im making my first trip to try and kill some huns. I have always wanted to hunt them. We found a place a few years ago and also found out it was not an open area to hunt them. Well in the last few weeks while looking for deer and helping some other hunters out we ran into huns all over the place. I thought I would look and see if the area was still closed. The proc. says open state wide. It looks as if there are no close areas this year. The dog is going to have some fun.
I hope I can get some pics of him on point!.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Huns huns everywhere!*

Should be a great time! Huns are notorious for not holding point though....silly little birds, too darned skittish!


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Huns huns everywhere!*



Theekillerbee said:


> Should be a great time! Huns are notorious for not holding point though....silly little birds, too darned skittish!


Really????


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Huns huns everywhere!*

Its sounds like huting these little birds is going to be alot of fun.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Huns huns everywhere!*

gunrunner. Your right. The dog would would get close and just as you would see him start to point the brds were off, most of them anyway. Every now and then one or two would hold up. And the first few groups flushed the dog started to stay back from them a little more. We are going to try it again in a few days. There will be alot of deer hunter around this weekend so we will wait for the deer hunt to end....I will say that is was alot of fun. I was really hoping to get pics of the dog hold on point but maybe next time.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Huns huns everywhere!*



Theekillerbee said:


> Should be a great time! Huns are notorious for not holding point though....silly little birds, too darned skittish!


They hold just fine if you hunt with a broke dog...


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Huns huns everywhere!*



Anaconda Pintler said:


> Theekillerbee said:
> 
> 
> > Should be a great time! Huns are notorious for not holding point though....silly little birds, too darned skittish!
> ...


Broke or not broke don't make a diff. if the dog is getting to close!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad you could get into them. Let us know how it goes next time.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> They hold just fine if you hunt with a broke dog...





> Broke or not broke don't make a diff. if the dog is getting to close!


Or get a closer working dog!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Huns are tough...if your dog holds steady most of the time you will get shots. Saturday morning we hunted huns and chukars and ALL of them were skittish, even with broke dogs. If the dog came in on the wrong side of the wind within 60 yards the birds would definately get up.


----------

